# Lacing?



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

It just looks like an odd bleaching pattern to me. Lacing is white hair.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

They look like odd dapples, to me. Sorry, I'm not much help xD


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Bleached hair that's probably where she sweats a lot.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I can't see your pics, but my little gelding gets the "giraffe" markings on his back in the summer..

You can sorta see them in these two pics...


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

Texasgal, gimme! What a handsome boy.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Not a chance.. he's my baby .. and at 3, I can't wait to start working with him under saddle this fall .. sweet sweet little Badger..


----------



## Tupelo (Jun 20, 2013)

shes a good looking mare


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Henny's got the same thing going on, though it's bleached out more evenly now. He also sweats a lot and stands out in the Texas sun so he bleaches easily. 

(The white spot in the middle of his back is actually a spot he's had since birth. :wink


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It almost looks brindle but I'm going to go with the bleaching... I think.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I think I'd have to agree with the unusual fading. With her color, I can't really decide if she's a fading black or maybe even a very dark brownskin. If she's black, then the sweating and sunfading would certainly explain the unusual markings and if she's a dark brownskin, then they might be dappling as that color of horse is prone to do.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

I guess I'll wait until she gets next years coat in. I can't tell for sure if she's fading black or sooty buckskin/brownskin, either. She has the same mottling pattern on her neck though, but it's most obvious across her back.!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

You'll be able to tell if she's a brownskin when her winter coat comes in, at least it's obvious for Henny. He gets super dark like sooty charcoal but his muzzle stays a caramel brown and you can see his other soft points. It's obvious he's a brown based buckskin rather than bay based.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

